# Where to sell Black Walnut?



## SarahFair (Dec 5, 2011)

My SO finished up a job where they took out some black walnut trees.

They are looking for a place to take it..
Anyone have an idea?


----------



## safebuilder (Dec 5, 2011)

Sell them to Farrar hardwoods...close to Monroe pm me for directions


----------



## Pineyrooter (Dec 12, 2011)

What about the stumps? If they are good shape and decent grain they can bring as much or more than the logs to someone producing curly grain for gun stocks. Check around . . .


----------



## slightly grayling (Dec 13, 2011)

Dip those ends in wax or paint with latex based paint before it splits (heavy coats).  Most any saw mill will cut it for you either for $ or for a portion of the wood.  If you cut it inot lumber, you might also check with a few of the specialty shops like Highland hardware, Atlanta hardwoods (I think thats the name...it is on S. Cobb Drive), Rockler, wood craft, or Carlton McLendon's near GA Tech.  Or you could sell it on craigslist or on here.  Pineyrooter is right about the stums, burled will bring a premium.


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 15, 2011)

I dont think the guy wanted them to dig any of the stumps. 

They dont want to cut them themselves.. They just want to haul them somewhere as is.


----------



## jonkayak (Dec 15, 2011)

Try www.lumberjocks.com and Then sawmill creek woodworks forum. They are both woodworker forums and they have several people on there that have sawmills and buy up a lot of wood. I know a guy in Lexington that might buy them and if not he would probably mill them and split the profit with your S.O. Just a few ideas.


----------



## ATLGA (Dec 28, 2011)

I am interested in the logs and have sent Sarah a message.


----------

